# Kitchenaid pro 600 mixer 60% off at Macy's



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I just bought one. The purple ones are 80% off. Regular price $499 on sale for $199. 

I know the Macy's near me has them and will have the white ones at least until tomorrow morning. Visit your local Macy's.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Whoa!!! Looks like it's Macy's for me tomorrow. Hopefully we have them here at that price. Was going to use my 325 Watt 16 year old KA until it blew up, but I NEED that spiral dough hook.

By the way. I love purple. Especially in an 80% off countertop appliance that spends most of its time hidden in a cabinet. 

Looks like my friend will get the old one.

Kevin

I'm coming for you Hodag.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This is freaky. I got a text message on my cell phone about this- and I don't know how it happened. We have a Macy's nearby (lamentably, it used to be Marshall Field's) but I don't have an account there and rarely shop there.

Hmmm....

Kevin, I hope you catch your Hodag!


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Stopped at the Macy's today in Wauwatosa, WI. No 60% off there, unfortunately. $499 on sale for $399. Nobody had heard of the 60% deal.

Oh well. Looks like it's Costa Del Mar sunglasses for net week's Rhinelander musky fishing adventure as a Father's Day gift instead.

Kevin

Wrasslin' with Hodags.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That was me silly.  Didn't the caller ID identify the sender as me?

Bummer Musky you want me to check my Macy's for you?


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you for the offer, Kuan. Very nice of you. It's not that crucial. I'll just keep an eye open, and work the old one to death first. It's actually pretty cool how long it's lasted.

Kevin


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, I don't have caller ID. :smiles: Was that you???


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep that was me.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dang! Mystery solved! You're full of surprises, my friend.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well it was such a good deal I thought I'd text message everyone I knew who might be interested. You weren't the only one scratching your head.


----------

